# SEARCHING FOR TAIPANS



## Mitella (May 19, 2020)

G'day guys & girls, I know some of you enjoy youtube videos so here's one I made from a few of my outings looking for Coastal Taipans (Oxyuranus scutellatus). There's also a lot more filmed in it than just taipans!


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 20, 2020)

cool you are savage going that close to them tho be carefull but ima kinda scarded of venomise snakes thats why i said that but overall great herping video!!!!!!


----------



## benc63 (May 23, 2020)

Nice video Mitella. Was fun to go along for the ride.


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 23, 2020)

Awesome video mitella On recent trips hunting for taipans I’ve only ever found 1 I’ve literally documented more inland taipans then coastals nice finds


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Great vid Mitella. Loved it.


----------

